# Darstellung unendlich



## Futzel (20. Juni 2009)

Hi,

mit folgender Zeile:


```
const double infinit = numeric_limits<double>::infinity();
```

gebe ich    
	
	
	



```
1.#INF
```
 aus.


Was wäre nun die passende Zeile-code zu : 


```
-1.#IND
```


----------



## deepthroat (20. Juni 2009)

Hi.

Es gibt keine standardisierte Darstellung für unendliche Wert bzw. undefinierte Werte. Das #INF und -1.#IND ist nur Microsofts Darstellung für diese Werte.

Siehe http://cplusplus.com/reference/std/limits/numeric_limits/ quiet_NaN() und signaling_NaN().

Gruß


----------



## Futzel (20. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Info.

Mit 


```
cout << numeric_limits<double>::quiet_NaN() << endl;
	cout << numeric_limits<double>::signaling_NaN() <<endl;
```

Bekomme ich diesen Ausdruck  -1.#IND nicht hin.

Ich habe nämlich in einem Array diesen Ausdruck stehen. Bei der Ausgabe soll dieser Ausdruck durch ein "-" ersetzt werden.


----------



## deepthroat (20. Juni 2009)

Hi.

NaNs haben die Eigenschaft das bei einem Vergleich immer false herauskommt - auch wenn sie mit sich selbst verglichen werden. 

```
double nan;

if (nan != nan) {
  
}
```
Gruß


----------

